# Just got my call!



## MikeM (22 Jun 2004)

Just got my call from the QOR today... file has been processed and I'm good to go for BMQ in Meaford this summer! ;D

Who else will be there? ;D


----------



## Baskin (22 Jun 2004)

meaford on the 26, i'll be there


----------



## Razic (22 Jun 2004)

me too


----------



## Baskin (22 Jun 2004)

I'm Pte Baskin, so keep a look out for me.


----------



## Moltar (22 Jun 2004)

I'll be there.     ;D


----------



## Northern Touch (22 Jun 2004)

See you there.


----------



## G-spot (23 Jun 2004)

ooooo yeah i'm not with QOR but with the 48th. see you guys on friday night at Moss Park (if your staying over, I have to anyways).


----------



## MikeM (23 Jun 2004)

Yup, I'll be staying over.


----------



## Razic (23 Jun 2004)

we'll all be staying over, bring bed time stories and a teddy bear. :threat:


----------



## Andrew Johnson (23 Jun 2004)

See you all in Meaford.   :rocket:


----------



## Baskin (23 Jun 2004)

Did you guys have to write a 500 min autobiography for meaford?


----------



## Andrew Johnson (23 Jun 2004)

Not that I know of...Im supposed to get my kit tomorrow morning in t.o, but all i've had to do so far was a bunch of paperwork (next of kin and stuff).


----------



## MikeM (23 Jun 2004)

I'm doing all of that stuff tonight (the paperwork), getting my kit @ Denison Armoury tomorrow @ 3PM.


----------



## Razic (23 Jun 2004)

I got issued a ruck sack with a strap ripped off, grrrrrrrr If I have time I have to go down to Denison and get a new one, and by the way, we'll all have to write a 500 word autobiography, in pen, either do it now, or up there, the instructions for the autobiography come in your joining instructions which you'll receive soon time.


----------



## Jhay (23 Jun 2004)

Baskin said:
			
		

> Did you guys have to write a 500 min autobiography for meaford?



haha my first reaction to reading this was 500 minutes?! I don't have enough life experience to fill that kind of time! Then I scrolled further down and saw you meant 500 words minimum lol...


----------



## Northern Touch (24 Jun 2004)

ahh crap, I guess I better get on that biography tomorrow.  Slipped my mind with all the packing.


----------



## Andrew Johnson (24 Jun 2004)

I'm just doing mine on the trip up to Meaford...BTW, does anybody know if we're supposed to put the CADPAT cover on the helmet or not, because I did anyways, even though i wasnt told to...


----------



## Baskin (24 Jun 2004)

i did it too,


----------



## Moltar (24 Jun 2004)

mine was issued with cam cover and net already on, another guy in my recruit group got his with scrim attached too...I don't think it's a big deal.


----------



## MikeM (25 Jun 2004)

Yeah, I put the CADPAT Helmet cover on too.. not a big deal.

Does anyone know how many duffel bags we're supposed to take? I know the joining instructions say 1 bag... but im just wondering are we allowed more than 1 if we have more kit?


----------



## Northern Touch (25 Jun 2004)

MikeM said:
			
		

> Yeah, I put the CADPAT Helmet cover on too.. not a big deal.
> 
> Does anyone know how many duffel bags we're supposed to take? I know the joining instructions say 1 bag... but im just wondering are we allowed more than 1 if we have more kit?



Im bringing my ruck, packed with everything, and then one duffel bag for my extra military kit, and a small duffel bag with some civies in it.


----------



## Baskin (25 Jun 2004)

man we better be able 2 duffels, i got 2 full duffels, ruck sac half put together a book bag with other stuff.


----------



## MikeM (25 Jun 2004)

I'm still packing, right now I'm aiming for a ruck full of the military equipment such as overboots, canteens, webbing pieces, etc. And I'm working on getting my uniform + Civilian clothes plus any other kit inside one duffel bag.

I noticed that Wash basin isn't on the list, anyone packing that?


----------



## Andrew Johnson (25 Jun 2004)

The wash basin is a piece of garbage but im packing it. 2 duffle bags of kit, sleeping bags and small carry-on type bag for personal stuff.


----------



## Baskin (25 Jun 2004)

my ruck isn't even put togeather yet  :-[


----------



## Northern Touch (25 Jun 2004)

Baskin said:
			
		

> my ruck isn't even put togeather yet  :-[



Don't worry about that, they'll show you how to put it together on course.  Maybe if I'm around ill show you .

I think im just brining everything on the kit list, except the outer sleeping bag.  Right now I got my rain pants, jacket and extras liek camo, foot powder, ligher, matches, bug spray shoved into my butt pack.  In my ruck (main compartment) I got my second set of boots, 2 green tee's, one set of combats (jacket and pants) gloves, set of socks, thermal undershirt, combat jacket (just outer).  In my side pouchs ive got 2 boxers, one set of socks (when i say set i mean inner sock and outer) thermas (why i dont know) and hat and scarf in the last pouch.  In the top I have my shaving kit, and other random stuff like more bug repellent, another lighter, Q-tips, baby wipes and crap like that.  I'm not planning on keeping it that way I just wanted to get a bunch of stuff in there.  And I got my valise stuffed with my ground sheet, bug net, bungee chords, and my bivy bag with my inner sleeping bag shoved into the bivy bag and my liner shoved into my sleeping bag.  That and my air matress are currently attached to my ruck, oh and my helmet too.

I can't believe we gotta bring those over boot things to.   Ah well.


----------



## MikeM (25 Jun 2004)

The overboots are for the gas chamber I believe.

I'm heading to moss park @ 6 and I'm just about done packing my kit. I'm leaving the outer sleeping bag at home too.

Did you get issued camo, foot powder and all of that stuff? They never gave us any at Denison.. or did you just buy surplus?


----------



## Baskin (25 Jun 2004)

is it suppost to be packed all organized like that, mines just all in the duffels. The course doesn't start till the monday, what do we do till then?


----------



## tree hugger (25 Jun 2004)

Hey Baskin, 
When did you earn your hook?


----------



## Baskin (25 Jun 2004)

what hook would you be referring too?


----------



## tree hugger (26 Jun 2004)

Thanks for changing it.


----------



## 4CDO PARA (6 Nov 2004)

How are you new troops enjoying the QOR so far?


----------



## jarko (6 Nov 2004)

Are you guys doing the reserve or regular force bmq in the summer??


----------

